# Seeding troubleshooting



## Mixmaster2201 (Nov 10, 2018)

Hi,

Would seeding from an algae infected tank bring the algae over to the new tank?
I would like to bring my bio media and maybe sponges over to new tank, but it has an algae problem.


----------



## UsAndThem (Jan 20, 2015)

Mixmaster2201 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would seeding from an algae infected tank bring the algae over to the new tank?
> I would like to bring my bio media and maybe sponges over to new tank, but it has an algae problem.


Yes it would. Free floating algae in the water will most definitely transfer over. 
the best thing you could do is Identify the algae type from your aquarium and
understand what is causing the problem and how to correct it.

there is no cure or magical cure to rid yourself of algae. your old aquarium
provided the necessary conditions for it to thrive


----------



## damianrosario2000 (Nov 3, 2009)

Correct, however even floating algae can't thrive in an stable mature planted aquarium. So if your aquarium is fine, you can enter plants from another aquariums with no problem.

I'd be more concerned about diseases and snail eggs than algae, because unless the original tank is in good condition, you can transfer microorganisms into yours


----------

